# Criticism Needed!!



## Cinnabon (Jul 14, 2004)

Breakfast
1 cup Plain Oatmeal w/ a few raisins
3 oz 1% milk
4 oz coffee

Snack:   ½ Protein bar

Lunch:
3 oz of chicken breast 
1 cup LF cottage cheese
small yogurt (19 gms. carbs)


*snack*
protein shake
pretzel sticks or fruit


*WK out*

Dinner:
6 oz lean protein ( grilled chicken, pork, turkey gb)
1.5 cups of spinach
1 cup of cottage cheese
1 cup Sfree Jello


*snack:*  1 cup Watermelon or Sfree Jello

Protein shake
4 Strawberries


My routine :
example wk outs; 

Mondays -bi's & tri's  Cardio 45 min.
Tues-Legs (squats, leg press, dead lifts, glutes) & cardio 20 min.
Wed- Cardio, Inner/Outter thigh
Thurs- 30min stair climber (CARDIO) &Shoulders & Back.
Fri-  Calves and Cardio 35-40 min
Thanks and I would appreciate all the critisism possible......

 Mars


----------



## LAM (Jul 14, 2004)

where is the protein in breakfast ?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 14, 2004)

preztel sticks aren't the best choices of calories for that snack.


----------



## atherjen (Jul 14, 2004)

are you doing cardio _everyday_ of the week? 

what are your goals? 

-Need protein in meal 1... and your protein consumption is too much in lunch and dinner. a cup of cottage cheese has 30g protein. then add more chicken to that meal? You dont need that much. spread it more evenly out over the day(need more in your 'snack' rather than the 1/2 protein bar. Cottage cheese before bed rather than the protein shake would be better, slower digesting.  

-does the yogurt have sugar added? 

-I see a lack of fiberous vegetables. 

-Id have the peice of fruit rather than the pretzels with the afternoon protein shake. 

-How about adding some carbs post workout (dinner). 

-I dont see any healthy fats..which you need.


----------



## aztecwolf (Jul 14, 2004)

you might cuase riots around these parts with that name and avatar you got up


----------



## Jenny (Jul 15, 2004)

Yeah, I swear, my mouth is watering from that pic  I'll have to have one on my next cheat day


----------



## Jodi (Jul 15, 2004)

I love Cinnabons Mmmmmmmmmm.  

I always get extra frosting too


----------



## Jenny (Jul 16, 2004)

Yeah Jodi, I love them too!  We don't have cinnabons like you have here, they're about 1/3 the size without frosting  When I was in Chicago over New Years Justin and I went to Cinnabons and had a super large one with frosting and pecans  THAT was good  I'm kinda glad they don't have them here


----------



## P-funk (Jul 16, 2004)

Were do you get a Cinnabon?  Is it something you get at the corner store or is it the name of a donut shop, like Dunkin Donuts and Krispy Kreme?


----------



## Jenny (Jul 16, 2004)

P-funk: http://www.cinnabon.com/home.html  Don't go crazy now, I know you have a big appetite


----------



## P-funk (Jul 16, 2004)

HOLY SHIT!!!  This is driving me crazy!  For some reason the "find a cinnabon near you" link is unavaliable at this time!!  What are they trying to do to me.....I AM HUNGRY!!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 16, 2004)

The links works for me, here are some of the results that came up for Manhattan:

Queens Center   90-15 Queens Blvd., Sp. 201-202 
Elmhurst NY 11373 
(718) 592-7172  

 Kings Plaza   5174 Kings Plaza 
Brooklyn NY 11234 
(718)692-3850   

You're welcome


----------



## P-funk (Jul 16, 2004)

thanks...I wonder why it wouldn't work for me?  Must be a sign! lol

Oh man......those places aren't close to me (another sign).  I know I will find one when I am at home in cleveland this weekend.....and then there will be hell to pay.


----------



## aztecwolf (Jul 16, 2004)

cinnamon rolls are my arch nemesis, i had one at Dudley's bakery out in the boon docks here in San Diego, and it was the size of a small pizza.


----------



## squanto (Jul 16, 2004)

id have to say, cinnabonns are probably some of the best tasting, worst possible things one could eat on this planet. mmmmmmmmmmm
in terms of ur plan... everyone had some good advice. id cut the protein bar out completely and replace with real food if you can. most of those things really are no better than a candybar.


----------



## aztecwolf (Jul 16, 2004)

no way check out these macros
http://www.dietfacts.com/html/items/9380.htm
or even worse the pecan roll
http://www.dietfacts.com/html/items/9381.htm


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 16, 2004)

aztecwolf said:
			
		

> no way check out these macros
> http://www.dietfacts.com/html/items/9380.htm
> or even worse the pecan roll
> http://www.dietfacts.com/html/items/9381.htm


  So I guess this means that I should hit up Cinnabon at the Sac Airport and the San Diego Airport on Monday?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 16, 2004)

Holy Pop Up 

I'm having a cinnabon tomorrow as one of my bday treats


----------



## Jenny (Jul 18, 2004)

aztecwolf said:
			
		

> no way check out these macros
> http://www.dietfacts.com/html/items/9380.htm
> or even worse the pecan roll
> http://www.dietfacts.com/html/items/9381.htm



OMG  I tried finding the Nutritional info on Cinnabon's website, but it wasn't listed. Now I know why 
I'm still having one on a cheat day not too far away


----------

